# Sonax xtreme brilliant shine detailer



## Kev01 (Nov 24, 2016)

Can anyone advise if Sonax xtreme brilliant shine detailer would be ok to use on 2015 Daytona gray pearlescent paint have read some fantastic reviews of this stuff, also best place to buy it thanks in advance.


----------



## Bouncedout (Jun 2, 2013)

Any colour is fine I think mate. Good stuff as are all their products that I have tried


----------



## Dano28 (Feb 10, 2013)

Will be fine use it on the mrs' Daytona A3 you won't be disappointed with its use on any colour car


----------



## arpuc (Jun 14, 2014)

Use it, it's awesome stuff. Cheap from euro car parts too


----------



## leon263 (Feb 12, 2007)

As above ............ Euro Car Parts on-line is by far the cheapest.


----------



## Kev01 (Nov 24, 2016)

Thanks for the replies, used the sonax xtreme brilliant shine detailer today for the first time and all I can say is WOW !!


----------

